# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Litepay

## Bio-Active

Today is suppose to be the launch of litepay. Loading litecoin to a credit debit card and having it accepted were visa is used. Be interested to see if this makes the value of litecoin go up. Ill be watching it today

----------


## Roger_Murtaugh

following this.

I need to be investing in crypto

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bio-Active

Have you started at all?

----------


## Roger_Murtaugh

not at all

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk

----------


## Roger_Murtaugh

familiar with bitcoin

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bio-Active

Time to get Coinbase and Blockchain accounts opened.

----------


## Roger_Murtaugh

> Time to get Coinbase and Blockchain accounts opened.


got them

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk

----------


## Luttrj

Wth happened to BTC? Ouch!

----------


## Bio-Active

Its been going up and down but its hanging in there about 10-11 thousand. I bought at 8,200 so Im pretty happy right now

----------


## Luttrj

> It’s been going up and down but it’s hanging in there about 10-11 thousand. I bought at 8,200 so I’m pretty happy right now


Was down nearly 1k earlier today

----------


## Bio-Active

> Was down nearly 1k earlier today


It will go back up. Lots of people or groups are playing games right now were they buy a bunch of coin at one time. They wait for the value to go up and then sell. It happened yesterday were someone hacked the boys and had them buy a bunch of coin to make the value go up. Those coins got froze so you cant buy it sell them

----------


## Bio-Active

Im planning to stop at the bitcoin kiosk tonight and grab some while its low. Its down to 8,000!

----------


## Luttrj

Been there pretty steady for a week now

----------

